# Project Zabanya



## shilka (Oct 8, 2020)

As some of you might know my last PC project has been nothing but a giant trainwreck and after a year its still not working as it should and there are still a ton of things wrong and the PC is just beyond any and all repair so other than storage drives RGB strip PSU and cables everything is going to be replaced and i will start over so the first thing is a new name as i dont want anything i am going to do going foward to have anything to do with the last dumpster fire

Picture of the dumpster fire as it is now







Right now i have these parts

Phanteks 719 case (first thing being replaced)
6x Phanteks 140MP fans which will be re-used since they are not bad fans
Seasonic Prime TX750 as well as extra cables for SATA power
AsRock X570 Taichi
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Noctua NH-U12S black with another NF-F12 fan on it
MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio
Akasa Vegas MBA 60cm LED Strip
G.Skill TridentZ RGB AMD Edition 32 GB 3200 MHz
Corsair Force MP510 1,92 TB
5 HDD´s of various storage capacity

Since i dont have a ton of money i will be buying replacements parts in stages and stage 1 is going to be the case as the Phanteks 719 sucks!

So after looking around for cases there was only one option really and that was the Fractal Design Define 7 XL so i have just ordered a Define 7 XL as well as another Akasa RGB strip a Deepcool FH-10 fan hub and some Fractal Design universal multibracket for more HDD´s

Should be showing up some time next week

Stage 2 replacements is going to be the motherboard since the AsRock X570 Taichi has too many problems and might even be broken

Since Zen 3 is out by that time i will replace the CPU RAM and cooler as well as the motherboard and i will be selling the old parts to a friend still stuck on a an old Asus P8Z77-V motherboard a 3570K 8 GB of 1600 MHz DDR3 and a crappy Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo

I have not decided on a new motherboard yet but the brand new ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero is my number one pick since it has 8 SATA ports and the chipset fan is gone so now unless something better comes along with Zen 3 thats seems like my best option

Cooling is another thing not decided i might buy a Noctua NH-D15S and stick with something i know works or i might be willing to try a CLC cooler after almost 7 years as long as its not something with an Assetek pump on it

The EK AIO the Deepcool Captain V2 and the Lian Li Galahad all use non Assetek pumps from what i understand?
RAM is not decided since i dont know what motherboard i will be getting nor what RAM speed Zen 3 will work best at

Stage 3 is going to be the GPU and the new GPU is going to be an Asus RTX 3080 TUF OC

Reason why the GPU is stage 3 is its impossible to find an RTX 3080 right now and its not going to be better untill 2021 and my RTX 2070 Super is fine where the motherboard is not and the GPU is going to cost more than any motherboard and might cost more even the CPU and motherboard combined so i will need a bit longer to save up

Stage 4 is going to be a Microchip Adaptec RAID 8805E which is a PCI-E based mini SAS HD host bus adaptor card and the reason for that is i probably wont have enough SATA ports on the motherboard going forward and since i dont want to be forced to buy another crappy motherboard just because it has 8 SATA ports vs a good board with 6 SATA ports i am going to buy a stand alone board with 8 SAS ports since SAS cards will work with SATA HDD´s

Strage 5 is going to be replacing my Ironwolf Pro 12 TB and my WD Ultrastar DC HC530 14 TB but since its so far away i am not going to be pick a drive now but i hope the 20 TB Ironwolf Pro is out by then


----------



## shilka (Oct 10, 2020)

Bought the wrong HDD mounts for the case by mistake so cancelled them and managed to find the right ones in stock on scan.co.uk
https://www.scan.co.uk/products/fra...pack-2x-35-25-hdd-ssd-trays-thumbscrews-black
They are sold out everywhere else i found that sold them


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Oct 10, 2020)

what do you do that you need 12 TB of drive space ?


----------



## shilka (Oct 10, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> what do you do that you need 12 TB of drive space ?


I have 65,3 TB of total storage one 12 TB two 14 TB and two 16 TB drives
And i use the drives for some different stuff but much of it is video


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the project unveil


----------



## shilka (Oct 12, 2020)

The HDD cages should be showing up tuesday according to scan.co.uk and the case fan hub and RGB strip on thursday according to computersalg.dk
Wont have time to move the system from the 719 to the Define 7 XL untill tuesday next week so if there are any delays its not a problem as long as its not longer than tuesday next week


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

Can't wait to see it all getting sorted    Pics are a must please


----------



## shilka (Oct 12, 2020)

phill said:


> Can't wait to see it all getting sorted  Pics are a must please


I always take lots of pictures both because i am photographer but also to document everything
I am still sad that i lost everything i had in late 2009 so all my early work and PC builds have been lost forever so that was a lesson in why you need a backup

This is the oldest picture i got from around that time and i had it on facebook which is why it survived


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

I won't admit how far I go back with pictures but only since digital cameras and such have made things so much easier otherwise I'd have even more pictures than I already do!   The data I have stored on my servers is terrible lol   But yes, backups are an absolute must and with my children growing up, I have to make sure my data is even more secure and backed up..  Can't loose any of that!! 

Look forward to seeing all the developments   Do love a good project build!!


----------



## shilka (Oct 12, 2020)

I still not sure what is a better idea to have all the HDD´s close together to leave a bigger gap for air to get into the main chamber for the CPU and GPU
OR space the HDD´s out with gaps in between so they get more air flow over and under each drive which will give better cooling for the drives but worse for the CPU and GPU

I will be using 3x 140mm Phanteks PH-F140MP fans in the front


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

As long as there's air going between the drives, I can't imagine there'd be any real issue to be honest   If you remember the Coolermaster Stacker cases and the 4 in 3 devices they called them, they where close together but with a good fan pushing the air over them, I never had any issues    Depending on noise levels etc, I'm sure a good fan would push more than enough over the drives   Do they run warm normally?


----------



## shilka (Oct 12, 2020)

phill said:


> As long as there's air going between the drives, I can't imagine there'd be any real issue to be honest  If you remember the Coolermaster Stacker cases and the 4 in 3 devices they called them, they where close together but with a good fan pushing the air over them, I never had any issues  Depending on noise levels etc, I'm sure a good fan would push more than enough over the drives   Do they run warm normally?


The 3 drives in the bottom of my 719 can get a bit hot but thats because of the piss poor design of the 719 which is yet another reason why i am replacing it
After thinking about it leaving gaps between the drives might mean the PSU SATA power and maybe even SATA data cables from the motherboard might have prblems reaching so better to just stack the drives

The case is made for up to 16 drives and Linus made a video where he managed to cram 20 drives in the Define 7 XL and that video was the main reason why i picked it
The Define 7 XL was not available when i bought the 719

This is the video i am talking about









I am not going to have 4 drives in the bottom chamber only 2 since i have a pretty big PSU and i want some extra space for all the cables and my SATA power cables cant reach from one cage to the next the distance is too small which means using 2 cables so i am going to stack them upwards with 2 in the bottom and 3 in the front above the bottom chamber


----------



## phill (Oct 12, 2020)

How many drives have you got going in the case altogether?  I sometimes think that brute force is enough with drives, I hope that the bigger units don't get too hot that I'd need Delta's in front of them but some decent air over them should be enough I hope 

Remember the video, 320TB is now like 120GB back a few years to these guys!!   Good video though


----------



## shilka (Oct 12, 2020)

phill said:


> How many drives have you got going in the case altogether?  I sometimes think that brute force is enough with drives, I hope that the bigger units don't get too hot that I'd need Delta's in front of them but some decent air over them should be enough I hope
> 
> Remember the video, 320TB is now like 120GB back a few years to these guys!!  Good video though



Right now i have a 12 TB Seagate Ironwolf Pro a 14 TB Ironwolf Pro 2x 16 TB Ironwolf Pro´s and a WD Gold HC530 14 TB so 5 total

The WD Gold HC530 14 TB is super slow and loud so that drive and the 12 TB Ironwolf Pro will either be replaced by a 16-20 TB drive and then sold or i might buy one or more new drives and move some of the data to the old drives and re-use them in my second PC which could be good idea for an extra backup for the most important stuff

I have way too often come across the problem that i dont have space for HDD´s a long GPU or something else so while i only do have 5 drives right now i might very well add a few more or maybe like i said buy a PCI-E based mini SAS HD HBA card with 8 SAS ports and go crazy since there would be room for up to 16 HDD´s

This Project is both an archive/storage server a workstation a web browsing / media and a gaming PC all in one


----------



## phill (Oct 14, 2020)

Look forward to seeing the out come


----------



## shilka (Oct 14, 2020)

The HDD trays showed up today so those where only a single day delayed

There has been no news on the case it should be shipped today but i think it might be delayed as well


----------



## shilka (Oct 15, 2020)

The case has been delayed and there is no word on when i will get it they said maybe tomorrow maybe monday who knows

I am also having second thoughts about the motherboard while i dont like it very much its seem that the BIOS update have fixed the problems it had with booting which means that while the fan is still loud and the RGB software and BIOS are still god awful and the other flaws it works at least

A new X570 motherboard is between 2300-4500 kr or $362-708 US or 390-604 euros and thats not a small amount so what i could do is update the BIOS to allow for Zen 3 CPU new RAM and cooler and just keep the motherboard because like i said its not great but it works

The Define 7 XL also has a lot of noise dampening material so that might help with the noise
If i ditch a new motherboard i can afford to step up to the Ryzen 5900x instead of the 5800x or i can afford an Asus RTX 3080 TUF a month earlier if you can find any at that date anyway


----------



## shilka (Oct 19, 2020)

The case fan hub and RGB strip finally arrived
View attachment DSCN4273.JPG
View attachment DSCN4274.JPG
View attachment DSCN4277.JPG
View attachment DSCN4279.JPG
View attachment DSCN4281.JPG
View attachment DSCN4282.JPG
View attachment DSCN4284.JPG
View attachment DSCN4287.JPG
View attachment DSCN4289.JPG
View attachment DSCN4291.JPG

Edit: not sure why the pictures are links instead of being visible?


----------



## shilka (Oct 19, 2020)

Bought the wrong RGB strip what i thought i ordered was the Vegas MBA but what i got is the Vegas MB which uses molex power so its completely useless
Its going to cost almost as much to send it back as what i bought it for so i am just going to throw in a box with spare parts and forget about it

There is not enough room for two RGB strips in the Define 7 XL anyway so its actually not a loss because if i had bought the MBA i would have paid 3 times as much for something i could not use anyway


----------



## shilka (Oct 20, 2020)

Work in progress
View attachment DSCN4294.JPG
View attachment DSCN4297.JPG
View attachment DSCN4296.JPG


----------



## shilka (Oct 21, 2020)

Slightly unrelated to the build but having gotten used to getting an organized box with small compartements for all screws from Phanteks and not getting that with Fractal Design i went out and bought one to have it better organized

View attachment DSCN4302.JPG
View attachment DSCN4304.JPG

Having one big bag with all sorts of random crap and a dozen smaller bags with all the Fractal Design screws was not something i liked all that much since it wastes time trying to find the right screw or bag with screws

This system is much less of a mess


----------



## shilka (Oct 26, 2020)

I am moving the PC over to the Define 7 XL tomorrow so here is some before shots before i am taking it apart    

View attachment DSCN4306.JPG
View attachment DSCN4309.JPG

Its been a while since the PC was cleaned so i am going to clean the worst of the dust out of the parts before installing them in the new case


----------



## shilka (Oct 27, 2020)

Alright that took way longer than i expected but the system has finally been moved to the Define 7 XL     
View attachment DSCN4313.JPG
And yes i know the glass is dirty and i will clean it up later right now i am too tired


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice, not a fan of the define 7 though, bit ugly imo. I'm using a phanteks evolv X which i like, but i don't have any mechanicals, as they are slow hot and noisy, but i understand if you need the storage. Why did you not use 2.5" sata ssd's though? or could you not get the same amount of storage/$ in 2.5" ssd's?


----------



## shilka (Oct 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> Nice, not a fan of the define 7 though, bit ugly imo. I'm using a phanteks evolv X which i like, but i don't have any mechanicals, as they are slow hot and noisy, but i understand if you need the storage. Why did you not use 2.5" sata ssd's though? or could you not get the same amount of storage/$ in 2.5" ssd's?


A 12-14-16 TB SSD does not exist other than the new Nimbus 50 TB SSD for $10.000 or the 100 TB for $40.000 and i dont have that kind of money
I have a 12 TB two 14 TB´s and two 16 TB´s for a total of 65,3 TB

A 4 TB is barely enough for my own personal music pictures and other stuff and thats not counting any video at all


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2020)

shilka said:


> A 12-14-16 TB SSD does not exist other than the new Nimbus 50 TB SSD for $10.000 or the 100 TB for $40.000 and i dont have that kind of money
> a 4 TB is barely enough for my own personal music pictures and other other stuff and thats not counting any video at all



I understand as i said HDD's are better TB/$ You do have a awful lot of storage though, pare that pron collection down a bit


----------



## shilka (Oct 27, 2020)

tigger said:


> I understand as i said HDD's are better TB/$ You do have a awful lot of storage though, pare that pron collection down a bit


I work with audio video and pictures and just a few hours of 4K video takes up a huge amount of space
What takes up the most amount is all the movies and TV series i have ripped to my PC i got tired of digging out DVD´s and Blu-Ray and turning on the old Blu-Ray player so i ripped everything to the PC

2000+ DVD´s and Blu-Ray´s also takes up a huge amount of space even if most of it is SD and HD and not UHD
Sometimes i think i got a better selection than the danish netflix lol


----------



## shilka (Oct 29, 2020)

The brand new Noctua NH-D15S chromax just showed up on Amazon.de so i ordered one of those and i ordered a G.Skill 32 GB 3600 MHz CL16 to replace my 3200 Mhz kit





						Noctua NH-D15S chromax.Black, Premium CPU-Kühler mit NF-A15 PWM 140mm Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Noctua NH-D15S chromax.Black, Premium CPU-Kühler mit NF-A15 PWM 140mm Lüfter (Schwarz) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				











						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## shilka (Oct 30, 2020)

Replaced the 32 GB 3200 MHz G. Skill RGB kit with a 32 GB 3600 MHz G.Skill Neo kit which was the original RAM i bought and exchanged i because i thought they where broken













This RAM upgrade can give me as much as 15 FPS more depending on the game


----------



## shilka (Nov 2, 2020)

My Noctua NH-D15S Chromax showed up today


----------



## shilka (Nov 23, 2020)

I have been trying to get my hands on an RTX 3080 for weeks with no luck other than the usual overpriced cards being sold by scalpers
Gave up and ordered an Asus RTX 3070 TUF OC instead and even that has a 3 week waiting time but at least its better than the 3 months waiting time for an Asus RTX 3080 TUF OC

Also decided to upgrade my second PC to a much more modern standard so that one will moved to the brand new Fractal Design Meshify 2 XL
Bought two Deepcool GPU holders a Deepcool fan hub 4 Artic Cooling P14 PWM fans for the Meshify 2 XL and a new deskmat

I have been thinking about if i should upgrade the SSD in the second PC right now it has a 1 TB Samsung 860 Evo which is fine i almost never use that PC
On the other hand a 480 GB Corsair MP510 dont cost a lot of money so keep the 860 Evo or buy the MP510?

As for the Noctua NH-D15S Chromax i have not had the time to install it yet and i am thinking of putting it off untill i have all the parts so i can get all the work done in one go


----------



## shilka (Nov 29, 2020)

Right so the 3070 TUF OC is going straight back to the seller it has massive coil whine so nope i ordered a Radeon 6800 non XT Strix instead to replace the 3070 TUF OC


----------



## shilka (Dec 1, 2020)

Finally got around to replace the CPU cooler


----------



## shilka (Jan 2, 2021)

So its been a month since i posted anything and in all that time i have been trying to see if i could buy either a Zen 3 CPU or ANY GPU and have had no luck so i am going to give up i am going to drop it and keep what i have now its good enough so rather than upgrading for the sake of upgrading with stuff i dont need all that much i am going to replace my oldest HDD since its almost full

Bought a Seagate Ironwolf Pro 18 TB to replace my older Ironwolf Pro 12 TB
I had to move a ton of stuff around on 4 of the drives to get some more space but that was only a temporary solution and all it did was give me less space on 4 drives instead of 1 drive

With the 18 TB i will have 70,7 TB instead of 65,3

Hopefully i can last untill the new Seagate HAMR 20 TB drives show up but those are probably going to cost an arm and a leg at somewhere around 750 euros so another Ironwolf Pro 18 TB using CMR might be a cheaper solution


----------



## shilka (Jan 8, 2021)

Seems like there is some delays since i have not gotten my new HDD yet but in the mean time i ordered a second 18 TB Ironwolf Pro since i am fed up with the slow speed and noise of my WD Ultrastar 14 TB
This will bring me up to 74,3 TB


----------



## shilka (Jan 15, 2021)

Got around to pick up my 18 TB Ironwolf Pro




The order for the second one was cancelled


----------



## phill (Jan 15, 2021)

I need to look at this thread more!!   18TB drive... I can but dream for the moment!


----------



## shilka (Jan 15, 2021)

phill said:


> I need to look at this thread more!!   18TB drive... I can but dream for the moment!


I actually ordered a second 18 TB but the order was cancelled so i decided to push it back at least another month maybe more


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2021)

I could do with some bigger drives, but I'm not sure how many or which to get just yet lol  All depends on how I set up my storage


----------



## shilka (Jan 16, 2021)

phill said:


> I could do with some bigger drives, but I'm not sure how many or which to get just yet lol  All depends on how I set up my storage


The Seagate Ironwolf Pro are some of the most expensive drives but they are also some of the best and the 18 TB is my 7th Ironwolf Pro
Never had any of them fail or have problems which is more than i can say for the WD Red i had that died

I managed to recover everything but one 50 GB folder before it died for good and to this day its the only data loss i have had since 2009 or 2010

Think it was in 2015 or 2016 i had that drive and that was the first and last time i bought a WD Red should have spent the extra for a Red Pro but i moved from the WD Green which i never had a problem with but WD stopped making them around that time

I also have a WD Ultrastar which is a HGST drive and i not a huge fan of that drive its loud and slower than any of the other drives
Seagate might have a consumer grade HAMR drive this year or next year which is probably going to be a 20 TB unless they skip ahead to 22 TB

I am not sure if i should replace any of the drives i have or just give up on having 5 drives and move to 6 or 7
The problem is nobody these days other than Asrock make motherboards with 8 SATA ports anymore which is a titanic pain in the ass if you have more than 5 drives

I dont want to deal with having to disconnect one drive so i can add a new drive copy the data from the old drive to the new drive take the old drive out and then re-connect the drive i disconnected
A host bus adaptor card would be a solution but thats going to eat up an x16 slot eat PCI-E lanes and take up space in the case and cost money


----------



## shilka (Feb 15, 2021)

Trying to get an Asus Crosshair VII Dark Hero is like trying to get a new GPU right now and the place i buy from wont have stock on the motherboard untill the end of may
So i can either live with the garbage motherboard that i have for another 2-4 months and wait for the Dark Hero or i can just give up and buy a Strix-E instead

As for a GPU Nvidia have said shops should have normal stock in June which means they might have stock in the autumn
I would still rather have a Radeon 6800 or 6800 XT but those are even harder to find than the lost ark

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## shilka (Feb 16, 2021)

My Asrock X570 Taichi is completely FUBAR i so i gave up and bought an Asus X570 Strix-E since it was the only motherboard i could find in stock at the store i always buy from

Going to RMA the Taichi and once i get a new one back i will be giving it away to my best friend since he needs a better AM4 motherboard and i never ever want to touch another Asrock motherboad with a 10 foot barge pole

The Asrock X570 Taichi is the single worst motherboard i have ever had in 30 years of being around computers pretty much nothing worked like it should on it the BIOS and software is trash and the fan is louder than a Pratt and Whitney F135 turbofan engine on full afterburner

Since i was shopping anyway and needed to pick up an NVME SSD for my second PC and they only had the Samsung 970 Evo in stock when it came to 1 TB drives the only other option was the XPG SX8200 Pro 2 TB and that was too much both in space and price

After almost a year and half i hope i will finally get a stable PC that actually f...ing works!


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice feeling when something finally works as expected.


----------



## shilka (Feb 16, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Nice feeling when something finally works as expected.


Hopefully with a new motherboard it will finally work
I am sick of crashes lockups BSOD´s hard shut off´s and stuff randomly stops working

Newest problem is the network chip or something related to it stops working and the only way to get internet back is to turn off the PC reset the BIOS set everything up again and then it works for a little while again before it randomly stops working again

Thats besides the system locking up crashing or just turning off with no warning and i ruled everything else out its the motherboard since the same parts beside the CPU and motherboard work without problems in the other PC

Unless i somehow got a faulty CPU which seems unlikely


----------



## shilka (Feb 18, 2021)

Picked up the new motherboard

View attachment DSCN4431.JPG
View attachment DSCN4433.JPG


----------



## shilka (Mar 2, 2021)

New motherboard is installed and is working and i already far more happy since the chipset fan is so much more quiet
View attachment DSCN4449.JPG
View attachment DSCN4451.JPG
I removed the aRGB strip since the connector could no longer reach the motherboard header so might or might not use the extension cable that came with the motherboard and re-install the strip later


----------



## shilka (Apr 9, 2021)

Turned my PC off yesterday when i went to bed and turned it on this morning only to find the new Asus X570 Strix-E motherboard stuck on the good old 0d error

Took 45 min of work to get it to start dont know what got it to work because a BIOS re-set taking the battery out draining the system of power taking the GPU out and putting it back in and trying every RAM stick i had in every slot and nothing worked but after a while being stuck error A2 it finally booted

First thing i did was updating the BIOS to version 3606 which i hoped will fix this problem

Talked with the PC shop about the Asrock board i sent for RMA and all of the problems i have with all my X570 parts and he decided to give me an almost full refund for the Asrock board because of all the problems i have had with it and because i bought an Asus board while the Asrock was at RMA

After all the problems i remember the very first Asus C8H board i bought had a short circuited USB header and since the 0d errors can be CPU related could that board have damaged my 3700x?
The 3700x is the only part left of my old Dreissen system so would it make sense that if the CPU is damaged that is why i am still having problems on my second working X570 motherboard

Or is the 0d errors just a problem with X570 because i have seen lots of others have problems with this error
0d can mean failed RAM but not always and in this case i am sure its not RAM or a motherboard problem since more than one motherboard has done it and all my RAM does it no matter which kit in which slots

Tried every type of RAM this morning some old crappy 2666 MHz the 3000 MHz from my second machine and the newest 3600 MHz i have and NOTHING worked it refused to boot no matter what i did and after god knows how many trieds and work it got stuck on an A2 error so i turned on the second machine to look up what A2 was and when i got back it finally booted to Windows

Drained the machine of power took the BIOS battery out took the GPU out about the only thing i did not do was take the CPU cooler and CPU out
And no nothing in the system is under any kind of OC or any tweaked settings its out of the box other than XMP profile for the RAM

Saw another thread on OCN where someone said that a fix for the 0d error was caused by a display port cable being plugged into GPU and it boots fine with HDMI but not with a display port plugged in
Anyone has anything to add about this problem?


----------



## shilka (Apr 19, 2021)

Because of the news of the new Chia cryptocurrency that uses hard drives for mining which has seen prices on hard drives triple in Hong Kong over the last week i ordered another 18 TB Ironwolf Pro while i can still get one and before all of the god damm miners buy up all the hard drives on the market

Its in stock thankfully so i should be able to get a drive here in april


----------



## shilka (May 20, 2021)

Took more than a month for me to get another 18 TB drive and i had to pay 20% more than my last 18 TB because of the dammed Chia mining craze that has casued a hard drive shortage
View attachment DSCN4539.jpg
This will replace my WD Ultrastar DC HC530 14 TB from 2019


----------



## shilka (Jul 23, 2022)

Time to retire some of older Ironwolf Pro drives


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Very solid drives    Have one or two of these myself    Although, how come not 2 18TB or 2 20TB??


----------



## shilka (Jul 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Very solid drives  Have one or two of these myself  Although, how come not 2 18TB or 2 20TB??


I bought the 18 TB in april and the price on the 20 TB back then was much higher than it is now
The 20 TB just came in today

I was going to skip the 20 TB alltogether and buy the new 22 TB Exos drives when they came out but i was running out of space so i comprised and bought a 20 TB
The 22 TB Exos will be out some time in Q4 2022 so i hope i can last that long before i run out of space and need to buy a bigger drive

I dont think i will buy any more Ironwolf Pro´s they cost too much compared to the Exos drives
From what i understand these days its the same drive the only difference is the firmware


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

I've a few of the EXOS 16TB drives, they work well..  Need to try and get a few more to setup my new server with them but I find the problem of having to have enough to backup everything to 

From my little research when looking to buy the 16TB drives, the Ironwolf and Ironwolf Pro's where massively more expensive per drive in comparison.  I don't understand it really but still   I'll be sticking with the EXOS drives regardless


----------



## shilka (Jul 23, 2022)

phill said:


> I've a few of the EXOS 16TB drives, they work well..  Need to try and get a few more to setup my new server with them but I find the problem of having to have enough to backup everything to
> 
> From my little research when looking to buy the 16TB drives, the Ironwolf and Ironwolf Pro's where massively more expensive per drive in comparison.  I don't understand it really but still  I'll be sticking with the EXOS drives regardless


The 20 TB Exos is FUBAR i have tried 5 SATA power and 5 SATA data cables in two PC´s and none of them can boot with the 20 TB so its 100% not working
Not sure if i want to ask for a replacement or a refund

Edit: think i know why its not working it might be using SATA 3,3 and PWDIS








						The Pesky PWDIS Feature In Newer SATA Specs
					

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hdd-sata-power-disable-feature,36146.html  So in other words if your new HDD is SATA 3.3 and you have an older PSU and your HDD wont start up its not broken Makes me worried as i am soon buying a 12 TB HDD and i cant find any info if the drives i am looking at...




					www.overclock.net
				




Not sure if the drive is DOA or if it uses SATA 3,3 and PWDIS
​


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Well that's frustrating as hell..  What PSU do you use?


----------



## shilka (Jul 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Well that's frustrating as hell..  What PSU do you use?


An almost brand new Seasonic TX750 watt since i had to RMA the last one as it had a problem with random shut downs if i used the bottom row of SATA ports

It does have a molex to SATA 3,3 adaptor but i am not digging up the box finding that molex cable taking half the PC apart to hook the worst cable ever made up to a port that might have the same random shut down problem as my last PSU just to find that the HDD is FUBAR and wont work with any cable

I sent an email to Seagate asking them if the 20 TB is using SATA 3,3
If it does i will asking for refund from the shop and buying an 18 TB Exos i know for sure those work since i already have one

If the 20 TB does NOT use SATA 3,3 then its just broken and i get a replacement from the shop i bought it from
Already sent an email to the shop telling them that any PC with the drive cant boot up no matter which cable i use and that i would like to RMA it

I tired the drive in my second PC same story it cant boot and it makes strange noises which i did not hear in my main PC over the 6 other drives so i think its DOA
No more info available right now


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2022)

I hope it gets sorted out for you soon!   I get the feeling of how frustrating that would be...


----------



## shilka (Jul 24, 2022)

phill said:


> I hope it gets sorted out for you soon!   I get the feeling of how frustrating that would be...


I have had almost every computer problem under the sun in last 3 years more problems than the last 20 years combined
A DOA drive is not a big deal its better its dead from the start then days or weeks later with data loss

I had no data loss no damage to the PC so i cant even be bothered to be annoyed or frustrated
This is only the second time i had ever had a DOA drive unless its working and using SATA 3,3 and PWDIS

The last time i had a DOA HDD was a Toshiba around 2008-2010

I still have the box the drive came in and since its not my fault i dont have to pay a cent to retur it the shop will send me a retur label
Have not decided if i want a refund or replacement i still need to hear back from Seagate

Edit: can see i not updated this thread in a long while since i actually managed to buy an Asus Radeon 6800 TUF back in march

Only thing wrong with it is the RGB cant be controlled no software can see the card not Asus own trash software nor OpenRGB so i gave up its not like its a huge amount of light and the PCI-E cables cover most of it


----------



## shilka (Aug 16, 2022)

Took awhile but i got a replacement drive and this one works i have tested it in my second machine and confirmed that it works 100%
Its way too hot right now to install the drive in my main PC so that will have to wait for when its colder


----------



## shilka (Dec 3, 2022)

Time for some upgrades and the first is a new GPU since my Asus TUF RX 6800 bit the dust back in September so bought a Sapphire RX 6800 Pulse which turned out had been opened and used so i got a small discount from the shop and left it in my second PC



Going to take some of my hard drives out and move them to the second PC so one of new drives below will replace my old 14 TB Ironwolf Pro and the second one will be left empty for now


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi,
Guess I've been lucky no gpu has never just died 
Hell I haven't killed one either yet 
Haven't bought a amd gpu yet but did sell a nvidia asus gpu because it was a pos.


----------

